# simple request?



## mo_j90 (Dec 3, 2007)

could someone write "free the p" somewhere in the top left corner

http://www.banksy.co.uk/outdoors/images/la...bucketboys2.jpg

dont really mind what font it is but could you make it like the graffiti style one where it looks as if it was real.
i would do it myself but i dont have photoshop.


----------



## amemoryoncelost (Dec 3, 2007)

I'd do it, but banksy is a legend, wouldn't ruin his work like that. Download photoshop or that other free version, gimp or whatever


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 3, 2007)

Seconded. Go "P" somewhere else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(sorry guys that was far too easy, couldn't resist)


----------



## notnarb (Dec 4, 2007)

I shrunk it to half it's original file size


----------



## mo_j90 (Dec 4, 2007)

that one is good but could you change the colour of the font, that colour doesnt really fit in but apart from that it looks brilliant and i really like the font the colour looks too bright for the picture if you know what i mean


----------



## notnarb (Dec 5, 2007)

Using bold colors makes it look very fake


----------



## dib (Dec 5, 2007)

What the hell


----------



## silverspoon (Dec 5, 2007)

.


----------



## mo_j90 (Dec 5, 2007)

shit that is nice man thanx, if you need anything just ask. music,roms etc


----------



## mo_j90 (Dec 6, 2007)

oops^^,  thanx that looks awesome


----------

